
Why I’m not switching to the Verizon iPhone: Need for speed - shawndumas
http://www.bgr.com/2011/01/10/why-im-not-switching-to-the-verizon-iphone/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheBoyGeniusReport+%28BGR+%7C+Boy+Genius+Report%29&utm_content=Twitter
======
smoody
"But what about reliability? AT&T is horrible! _Wrong._ AT&T might be horrible
for you, but it works just fine for me."

Wow... didn't realize that a network's reliability is determined by the
reliability attained by a single user on the network. Perhaps "that depends on
who you ask" might have been a better response than "Wrong." :-)

~~~
sfphotoarts
Isn't that exactly what "AT&T might be horrible for you, but it works just
fine for me" means?

And let's not even get into the attain vs obtain debate.

